# Ceramic Slipstone



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses to my earlier question regarding diamond stones. That issue is solved and the next issue is removing the burr from the inside of gouges/v-tools after sharpening. Due to the shop setup things must be clean so it seems ceramic is my best option. I'm looking at Woodcarvers Supply, they offer a traditional shaped slipstone but also a set of 4 "files". If you have experience with either of them would you share that with me? Seems as if both would work well but the file set may not work well on the insides of the larger gouges. Can't afford to get both so appreciate advice from those of you that have experience with them.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would think that a slip stone would do quite well for all your needs. Others may think differently.
Bill


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree Bill, and found a good price on Ebay for one so hit that "BUY" button and it's on the way! 


> I would think that a slip stone would do quite well for all your needs. Others may think differently.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Check out the Arkansas Chris Pye slipstone set Norton makes.
4 different profiles on each stone to match sweep.

I find them superior to anything else I've tried.


----------



## woodworksbyjohn (Jan 11, 2011)

I did check those but my current situation means I can't use any oil. I miss my shop but like your tagline says-this phase is a prototype so my "one of a kind" situation means no oil!


----------

